# LFS with crystal reds



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

I went in looking for algae eating shrimp and maybe some cherry's and the owner calls me over to see his new shrimp. (He calls me "shrimp lady" because I always ask him if he has new shrimp). They were so cute, and TINY less than 1/4" looked so fragile. $9.99 each! Too bad I didn't have any $.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

That's a little steep. The LFS around here tries to sell cherry shrimp for $6.98. It's no wonder that no one buys them, they eventually die and the owner doesn't order any more.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm so where these CRS crystal red shrimp or RCS red cherry shrimp?


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry if I wasn't clear. I went in looking for cherry's (usually 3-3.50) and he showed me that he got some Crystal red babies and is selling them for 9.99 each. They are so cute and so tiny.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

You should go back and get some if you can. That way, the storekeeper will be encouraged to keep them in stock!


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

hahaha I wish I could. I keep thinking about them. Can they live with cherry reds? will they cross breed? I thought they needed softer water. My snails need 7.2 min and the shrimp would have to stay in a tank with snails.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

what store is it musket? i know a few stores in michigan, just wondering if its one in lansing. 

btw- i think they'd interbreed, but if they are babies, you'll be fine to keep them together for a month or so.

there's always room for another 10g!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

No interbreeding with Cherry reds. They will be fine in ph of 7.2. Slowly acclimate them to that ph. 

-Pedro


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

By the way, at the moment 6-10 bucks per crystal is normal. Around 6 bucks if you're buying online, and at LFSs you'll usually find them around the 10 dollar range, regardless of grade. With the shipping from online vendors, the price ends up around the same


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

milalic- you think they'd interbreed with Caridina simoni simoni the sri lankan dwarfs? or snowballs? i'm guessing they would with snowballs because they are closer related being neocaridina... is that right?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

They will not interbreed with snowballs or any neocaridina. They will not interbreed with the sri lanka because the sri lanka goes through a larval stage in FW.

-Pedro


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

nope, not a Lansing store, they are in a Roseville store.
hummm... if I can scrape up some dough and he still has them I'd love to pick some up. 
Thanks Pedro, glad to hear they will not interbreed with any of those mentioned shrimp. I have some cherrys and I had some algae eating shrimp, but I have not seen them in a few days.... hope everything is okay.
Six, hahaha always room for another 10g.. Cute. I'm trying to find a place to setup my 30 in storage.. Hubby says too many tanks.... time to consolidate... I told him I need a BIG tank to do that. Maybe someday....


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

introduce him to the marine hobby. he'll get addicted to that and you'll both be happy.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

hhahahaa good suggestion six, but so far it hasn't worked. He likes looking at the tanks, but doesn't like the constant waterfall noise or bubbling. Mostly, it doesn't bother me. Can't afford a canister, heard great things about them, but I'm still kinda leary.. with leaking and all... and the price.. ouch...

My cats get a kick out of watching and pawing *thru the glass) at the fish. I have to admit, cleaning them all is kinda a pain.... but I do love them so. I accidently got a shrimplet this week, thank goodness I saw him as I was dumping the water... another thing I'm leary about, the python.... It would have gone right down the drain....


----------

